
Ask HN: AMP-Free Google News Equivalent? - cimmanom
Until the launch of the latest UI, one could do an end run around AMP using the &quot;full coverage&quot; links at the bottom of each section. The latest version eliminates this loophole.<p>For someone like me who skims he headlines there every morning to see what&#x27;s going on in the world and then clicks through to a few articles (in new tabs, dammit - stop breaking the web, google!) this is a sorry loss.<p>What are some alternative general-purpose news aggregators?
======
zuzun
Bing News

